# what is the BEST gun vise??



## mhayes (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking to buy a gun vise. I need one to hold bolt guns, handguns, shotguns and ML's. Mainly for cleaning and scope mounting and bore sighting. I have brought my search down to 2 models. I was wanting to know what you guys use and maybe some personal reviews on these two I have picked out. Here are the two that I believe I would like in order.

Lyman revolution
Tipton Best gun vise

Pro's and cons for either one please!

Thanks guys.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 12, 2010)

Of the two if I was purchasing today it would be the Lyman. I like the ability to rotate. It also appears to be sturdier. Tipton makes some good products but I've tried some of their other vises and they were too flexible. Don't know that this one would be but I like the design of the Lyman better. Also less expensive, search with froogle and one of the tactical shops has them with a coupon for 63.00 + Shipping.


----------



## mhayes (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks, NOYDB!


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 12, 2010)

A 4 inch wilton then make your own padded jaws out of wood and leather.


----------



## Patchpusher (Dec 13, 2010)

The lyman looks like it would be the best choice for this type of gun vise.


----------

